# Vanzolinii tadpole



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question about R. vanzolinii tadpole feeding. What do you use for it when take out from parrents terrarium?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I feed mine Omega one fish food flakes, ground up finer.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Over here in the states when people remove vanzo's from their vivs they are supposed to package them up and sell me a small group of their tadpoles. lol. I wish. I feed our thumb tads plain ol tadpole bites.. No ill side effects yet.


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for replies. This is my first experience with vanzolinii tadpoles.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Grats than! Any other frogs you are currently working with?


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, I am working with some D. auratus green and Ancon Hill and some D. leucomelas.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool. So far you every frog you have is not one in our collection! haha. So that makes me a jealous man!


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel same to you. I am very interested about D. tinctorius group. Must expand my collection this year.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

where's the pics? lol i love tad pics


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Here it is in chill out position


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the pic... looks awesome huh?


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, it looks fine and hope it will be...


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Update photos of my breeding. Enjoy


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

R. vanzolinii tadpole 55. day after hatch.


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

61. days after hatch. All legs out.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing the pictures! The development from egg to froglet is my favorite.


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

64. days after hatch.


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

67. days after hatch is thumbnail out of water


----------



## LeoRamos (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for showing the evolution, it is very nice to see how he´s growing!


----------

